# Here She Is Boys... My New To Me Play Truck



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Be ready for some pics guys. I bought this truck about four months ago. I finally worked all the bugs out, fixed her up to the way that I want her, and gave her a good bath this weekend. Not bad for 233K miles. Here are the stats:

1999 Ford F350 XLT Regular Cab 4X4 7.3L Power Stroke Diesel.

6" Skyjacker lift, 37" Pro Comp Xterrains, 17" Ultra wheels, Garrett GTP38R turbo, AFE intake, SCT Livewire, Precision Industries torque converter, 4" turbo back straight piped exhaust to 6" Grand Rock aussie stacks, Goodmark induction hood, Kicker sound system, Recon LED lights. I have way more to come on this truck.payupxysport


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are some more:


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Veryy nice, IMO the stacks would look better if the where straight like 02duramax's but thats just me... So your not plowing anymore? Again NICE TRUCK!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

More still......


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Final set............


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

GMCHD plower;1066254 said:


> Veryy nice, IMO the stacks would look better if the where straight like 02duramax's but thats just me... So your not plowing anymore? Again NICE TRUCK!


I'm still up in the air about the stacks. They were on the truck when I bought it. The first thing I was going to do to it was switch them to different ones, probably straight like you said, but the ones that are on there are starting to grow on me a bit. I'll wait and see what I think. I'm still plowing, just not as much. I'll be running my buddy's F450 this year and running my tractor around the farm and doing all the neighbors. I'll be buying another plow truck next year hopefully. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

one of my buddys old trucks from berlinton !!!!!! its a nice truck


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great, but you should maybe turn the stacks out a little, and put on an 05+ front end.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

DeereFarmer;1066253 said:


> Here are some more:


Thats a real good looking truck, those stacks look mean and i especially like the ram air hood. Good luck with her...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

loose the steps, besides it keeps the fat chicks out


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

looks great!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice truck!


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not a Ford guy, but that is pretty sweet!!

Reminds me a sticker a guy has on his lifted truck at work:

"LIFT IT, Fat Girls Can't Jump"


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome looking truck, noticed a Factory 909 sticker on the toolbox, do you ride, bikes or quads?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

z71plowguy;1066272 said:


> one of my buddys old trucks from berlinton !!!!!! its a nice truck


Thats where I bought it from so it must be!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

PabstBlueRibbon;1066303 said:


> loose the steps, besides it keeps the fat chicks out


They are just temporary for now. They help my short (skinny) girlfriend get in. I try to keep the fat chicks away but they are drawn to it like they are to McDonalds. I don't get what it is, they just love lifted trucks.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

That truck is awesome! I personally like the stacks the way they are.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

chs1993;1066398 said:


> That truck is awesome! I personally like the stacks the way they are.


x2 and im not a ford guy


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

nice FORD!!!!! wesport nice truck tho


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I'll have to get a video sometime of how it sounds because it sounds twice as good as it looks.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

you pass mass bumper height laws with that? looks good for that many miles on a 12 y/o truck.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Saw theses pics posted on FTE!
Looks Good. You planning on "blading" that thing up?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

nhgranite;1066475 said:


> you pass mass bumper height laws with that? looks good for that many miles on a 12 y/o truck.


We have this wonderful formula here that we have to use. It is: (wheel track+wheelbase)/2200= lift height. When I do the equation I get 4.53" so i can round that up to 5". The state says you can have 5" of lift and 5" over stock tire height. The trick is, if you go in with stock tires you can combine the two measurements. So, I can have 10" of lift on stock tires. Luckily I have a set of stockers in my garage  I also know the guy that does my inspection, so he looks the other way on most other things as well.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

grec-o-face;1066491 said:


> You planning on "blading" that thing up?


Hahaha this truck will never have a blade on it. The hardest work it'll see will be towing my 24' car trailer to the races every Saturday next year.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not a Ford guy, but that is one Ford I would like to own.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

That is one of the dumbest looking trucks I have ever seen. The wheels look ridiculous, the stacks look ridiculous and the color makes me want to puke! Today is opposite day right? Seriously, looks cool as he!!. I think a nice Snowbear would look awesome on that,lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Brian Young;1066617 said:


> That is one of the dumbest looking trucks I have ever seen. The wheels look ridiculous, the stacks look ridiculous and the color makes me want to puke! Today is opposite day right? Seriously, looks cool as he!!. I think a nice Snowbear would look awesome on that,lol


Hahaha thanks! I'm open to everyone's opinion whether they like it or not. Won't hurt my feeling if people don't like it, I'll just have to come find you


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

mercer_me;1066607 said:


> I'm not a Ford guy, but that is one Ford I would like to own.


For the right price, anything is for sale


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

DeereFarmer;1066632 said:


> Hahaha thanks! I'm open to everyone's opinion whether they like it or not. Won't hurt my feeling if people don't like it, I'll just have to come find you


You definatly have to have tough skin to be on plow site. I found that out out real quik when I bought my Tundra.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You have to have tough skin to do anything. Can't make everybody happy. As long as you like it, thats all that matters. As soon as someone starts paying too add stuff on to my truck, they can do what they want with it. Until then its mine, I love it, and am happy with it. I'm always open to opinions tho.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet truck


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

nice truck, are those pro comp extreme AT tires? if so I have them on my 06' dodge and they are a PIA to get balanced out at least mine are.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes they are and they are a huge pain to get balance, like any other 37 IMO. Bought the truck and the right rear was out of balance. Three trips to the tire shop and it was balanced. I figured it was the tire, until I had the tire shop rotate the tires and they put them on wrong (directions were wrong) as you can tell if you look really close at the pics. Maybe its the tire shop? I don't know. What I do know is from now on I'm rotating my own tires as heavy as they are.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

we had to dismount and spin the tire 180 on the rim to get mine to balance out unless i wanted like 6oz of weight on one side lol, these tires are made by cooper I like the looks but dont think i will get them again.
I run BFG AT's on my work trucks and have had great luck with them.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, I might be looking at a different tire for my next set. We'll see how they wear. So far so good.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

what the plan for performance mods?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

For now just going to be doing a DP Tuner, a full set of gauges, and some 4.30 gears. Later will be injectors, an even bigger turbo, and a BTS tranny so keep the power going,


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've always been very fond of that color Ford.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that truck is one of my favorites on the site now, i would have to say that truck is nice and clean with no dens. awsome find!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That is BEAUTIFUL! I can't get over how clean she is. I did notice that the F350 badge on the tailgate is the newer style and the fender bagdes are older. Has the tailgate been replaced?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Pushin 2 Please;1066988 said:


> I did notice that the F350 badge on the tailgate is the newer style and the fender bagdes are older. Has the tailgate been replaced?


I'm pretty sure it is still the original tailgate and just had the badge swapped by the previous owner. At some point I'll change over the fender badges, but I've heard they are a little more of a pain to get off.

Thanks again guys!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1066993 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is still the original tailgate and just had the badge swapped by the previous owner. At some point I'll change over the fender badges, but I've heard they are a little more of a pain to get off.
> 
> Thanks again guys!!!!


They actually come off pretty easy. I put the newer ones on my 2004 and with a little T.L.C. you will pull them right off. I removed the remainder of the double sided tape with a little paint thinner. No it won't hurt your paint job! The new ones were around $35.00 0r $40.00 bucks. once again she is one he!! of a head turner!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Are there any holes or anything that the old style badges attach to? Thats what I've heard. Thanks for the info and adding to my list of things to do.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1067151 said:


> Are there any holes or anything that the old style badges attach to? Thats what I've heard. Thanks for the info and adding to my list of things to do.


Yes there are holes in the fenders. The new badges line up with the holes from the old ones.There are there to make sure that it is straight when they are put on! Good luck!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool, thanks again.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1066633 said:


> For the right price, anything is for sale


how much? lol i love that truck!


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool truck (even from a gm guy). You should get a video so we can hear how the stacks sound!! I think they look cool.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bullettooth81;1066351 said:


> I'm not a Ford guy, but that is pretty sweet!!





mercer_me;1066607 said:


> I'm not a Ford guy, but that is one Ford I would like to own.


I agree above. That is a sweat looking truck. To tell you the truth, I like the Aussie stacks on that truck. I would keep them the way they are, IMO. Cant wait to see the video. Keep us posted on any future mods.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

farmer101;1067951 said:


> how much? lol i love that truck!


Best reasonable offer lol

I do have a video of how it sounds in cab that I will have to upload off my camera when I get some time. I'll take some more vids as well.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

So your "cdrmotorsports" on ford-trucks.com. I like how this truck is on the home page for their site. Looks like a solid truck have fun with it.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

I absolutely despise that truck.











Cause it's beating mine in the diesel picture competition on FTE. :laughing:

If you need to borrow a set of mounted 285/75/r16 tires I'm right down in CT. I have to say my first thought when I saw it on FTE was that I didn't care for the stacks and it's still my thought. A set of mitre cut stacks would look better but that's just my opinion. 

Also you could always give your short girlfriend a boost up and ditch the steps. 

I took the steps off my truck and have no regrets about it. Cleans the lines of the truck up a LOT. Of course my truck is also at stock ride height and I'm 6'1 so it's not much of a challenge.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Drew2010;1070036 said:


> So your "cdrmotorsports" on ford-trucks.com. I like how this truck is on the home page for their site. Looks like a solid truck have fun with it.


Thats me over there. I can't believe that its on the home page. I saw that earlier this week and almost fell off my chair.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

7.3 Plower;1070215 said:


> If you need to borrow a set of mounted 285/75/r16 tires I'm right down in CT. I have to say my first thought when I saw it on FTE was that I didn't care for the stacks and it's still my thought. A set of mitre cut stacks would look better but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Also you could always give your short girlfriend a boost up and ditch the steps.
> 
> I took the steps off my truck and have no regrets about it. Cleans the lines of the truck up a LOT. Of course my truck is also at stock ride height and I'm 6'1 so it's not much of a challenge.


Thanks for the offer on borrowing the tires, but I picked up a set a few months ago, or should I say stole a set. Guy had a set of four Lariat Limited wheels, center caps, and decent tires for $300 cash. Called him that morning and they were in my garage in two hours. One wheel and center cap has a small scratch and so does the center cap, but as long as I can pass inspection I'm happy. I'm still up in the air about the steps. I'm about 5'11" and struggle to get in sometimes even with the steps, but I do agree it would clean up the lines really well. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

DeereFarmer;1070466 said:


> Thanks for the offer on borrowing the tires, but I picked up a set a few months ago, or should I say stole a set. Guy had a set of four Lariat Limited wheels, center caps, and decent tires for $300 cash. Called him that morning and they were in my garage in two hours. One wheel and center cap has a small scratch and so does the center cap, but as long as I can pass inspection I'm happy. I'm still up in the air about the steps. I'm about 5'11" and struggle to get in sometimes even with the steps, but I do agree it would clean up the lines really well. Thanks for the comments.


start hitting the gym and working your legs, or learn to pole vault.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice! Put a set of the newer headlights in there and it would be tits.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

PabstBlueRibbon;1070541 said:


> start hitting the gym and working your legs, or learn to pole vault.


Or pony up the $$ for a set of Amp Research power steps. They extend when you open the door and retract out of sight when the doors are shut.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

pitrack;1070630 said:


> Nice! Put a set of the newer headlights in there and it would be tits.


That is on the list of things to do. The current lenses are fogged so bad on the inside I can only see about 40 feet in front of me. Before the winter I want to upgrade them.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

7.3 Plower;1070729 said:


> Or pony up the $$ for a set of Amp Research power steps. They extend when you open the door and retract out of sight when the doors are shut.


I've thought about doing that too. It would be the best solution.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

It just takes money...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Something we could all use more of.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats one bad ass looking truck.

Good luck with it.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Let me know when you are ready to do that 05+ front end swap.. But that is a nice clean truck! What all is done to it?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

6" Skyjacker lift, 37" Pro Comp Xterrains, 17" Ultra wheels, Garrett GTP38R turbo, AFE intake, SCT Livewire, Precision Industries torque converter, 4" turbo back straight piped exhaust to 6" Grand Rock aussie stacks, Goodmark induction hood, Kicker sound system, Recon LED lights, thats about all I can remember off the top of my head. It's been fully restored. Everything was either fixed, replaced, or repainted. It does have some very minor rust on the inside bottom of the doors and the bottom of the rockers, but that will be taken care of soon. The to-do list is: DP Tuner, triple pillar gauges, 4.30 gears, Bushwacker flares, Line-X the rockers, and flares, wider wheels to stick out of the fenders a little more, '08 mirrors, lightbar on the front with 3 offroad lights, BTS trans, stage 2 injectors, and whatever else I can possibly to do it, then I'll be happy. It'll be towing my 24' enclosed race car trailer in the spring once I do the gauges and gears. Better safe then sorry. I don't feel comftorable towing it without gauges and proper gearing.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

It has a nice list of mods, and it sounds like you have great plans for it as well. The truck is mint! That is a damn nice trailer!!! Whats inside? I was looking to get an enclosed to replace my all aluminum ATC open trailer..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I bought the trailer a few weeks ago, so it has not gotten too much use yet. My plan is in the spring I will be doing asphalt circle track racing. I've been in and out of the sport for 8 years and I'm ready to do it full time next year. the only car that has been in the trailer has been my buddy's. The trailer is great. Well built and it is so nice to have an enclosed one. I've only had opens in the past and enclosed is a whole new world.


----------

